# Gift for my ordination preacher?



## ARStager

Do any of you have suggestions as to what I ought to give my preacher as a thanks for his preaching at my ordination/installation service? 

Or is it more customary to provide an honorarium? I imagine that it depends on the relationship to the preacher, eh? 

I'll be ordained and installed Jan 11 (DV) at First ARP Rock Hill, SC. And I heard today that I passed--not with particularly _flying_ colors--my Hebrew Exegesis class and so I suppose I'm officially a seminary grad. Exciting times, brothers.

Thanks for any tips you can give.


----------



## N. Eshelman

Good question, I have a few ministers who will be preaching at mine Feb. 14th.


----------



## greenbaggins

Give him all four issues of the Confessional Presbyterian Journal!


----------



## ARStager

Greenbaggins,

He's probably already been sent the copies free and been asked to write a blurb!


----------



## N. Eshelman

greenbaggins said:


> Give him all four issues of the Confessional Presbyterian Journal!



What is your commission on these?


----------



## LawrenceU

A Bible. Pastors always need Bibles. No, wait a minute. That is how I got all those Bibles on my shelf. . .


----------



## ARStager

Yes, Lawrence, and for this particular gent, probably all books are out. At least the books that he'd deem reading-worthy.


----------



## ManleyBeasley

How much are you willing to spend? Even though he probably has all the good books in print you may be able to find him an old book that would be neat. Any rare book stores in your area?


----------



## Zeno333

Try and find out if the person has any theologians that they particularly admire...there are many times beautiful metal medallions made in honor of some of these people...(Ebay and other web sites often have these medallions for sale etc).
R. C. Sproul has a nice silver medallion honoring Jonathan Edwards that I gave him some years ago. I found it at a local large coin show.


----------



## Scott1

I too would have suggested the Confessional Presbyterian Journal.

If you want to get him something in the $90 range, and he has to spend a lot of time on his cell phone try this:
Amazon.com: Customer Reviews: Jawbone Bluetooth Headset with NoiseAssassin-Jawbone 2(Black)[Retail Packaged]

If you want something practical, less expensive, try Zicam http://www.zicam.com/ (nasal swabs and spray) for the cold and flu season. For a once a year type cold, it really works, and he will be happy if he has to speak and a cold is coming on.


----------



## ARStager

Hilarious, Scott.


----------



## Marrow Man

ARStager said:


> Do any of you have suggestions as to what I ought to give my preacher as a thanks for his preaching at my ordination/installation service?
> 
> Or is it more customary to provide an honorarium? I imagine that it depends on the relationship to the preacher, eh?
> 
> I'll be ordained and installed Jan 11 (DV) at First ARP Rock Hill, SC. And I heard today that I passed--not with particularly _flying_ colors--my Hebrew Exegesis class and so I suppose I'm officially a seminary grad. Exciting times, brothers.
> 
> Thanks for any tips you can give.



Congrats in advance, Andrew. Always nice to see another fellow ARPer on the scene.

I've gone through two such services (one ordination/installation, the other installation in a different church), and I always buy books for the gentlemen involved in the service. I pretty much am consigned to give them all the same book, but it worked out both times that I gave a different book to the minster who actually preached the service (in the second case, for instance, he already had a copy of the book I was giving out).

After my installation here, everyone needed to stay overnight b/c of travel distance. So I took them all out for breakfast the next morning as well.


----------



## Logopneumatika

Being that most pastors are book lovers, Williams-Sonoma makes a book embosser with a stand. It can be customized with "Library of ____".







Check it out here. At $38, it is a pretty good deal.

I got one as a gift and _love_ it.


----------



## Croghanite

That church is 200 yards from my house.


----------

